# Samsung Writemaster



## Monchichu (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein klitze kleines Problem, ich habe ausversehen mein Netzteil von meinem Externen DVD-Brenner weggeschmissen. Ich weiß, ziemlich blöd von mir aber ich habe mich schon dumm und dusselig gesucht und ich finde einfach keine angaben wie viel Watt oder Amper das Netzteil hat, so, dass ich mir ein neues kaufen könnte.
Also an jeden der ein Samsung Writemaster Model SE-S224Q besitzt soll mal bitte auf sein Netzteil schaun und mir wenn möglich alle nötigen Daten nennen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
monchichu


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Dürfte schwer werden ein passendes Netzteil zu bekommen.
Auf den ersten Augenblick dachte ich dass das Netzteil von meiner externen HDD passen würde.
Die gleiche Form hat der Stecker ja, allerdings hat mein Stecker 6 Pins aber Dein Brenner braucht nur 5 Pins.
Ich weiss auch nicht ob man überhaupt ein Universal-Netzteil mit solch einem Stecker bekommt..... aber wenn ja, dann musst Du nicht nur auf die Daten achten, sondern auch ganz genau auf den Stecker schauen (s.o.).
Aber was mag eine Universal-Netzteil mit solch einem Stecker kosten?
20 Euro?
30 Euro?
Versandkosten kommen auch noch dazu?

Ein Original Netzteil von Samsung nachbestellen dürfte vermutlich auch nicht ganz billig sein.

Da wird man wohl auch gleich den Brenner neu (unter 50 Euro) kaufen können.
Den "alten" Brenner könnte man evtl. ausbauen, die Schubladen- und Frontblende wechseln, um ihn dann als internen Brenner zu verwenden.
Lohnt sich aber eigentlich nur wenn der Brenner intern einen S-ATA Anschluss hat..... IDE ist ja langsam aber sicher am aussterben.

Du kannst den alten Brenner natürlich auch behalten.
Man weiss ja nie, evtl. reisst die Katze den Brenner ja mal von Tisch..... wenn Du verstehst was ich meine. 

Sorry, aber erfreuliche Nachrichten habe ich für Dich nicht. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

